# A Classical Music Question and Link



## Yuval Kramer (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi!

first of all, this is not a spam kinda message.

My name is Yuval Kramer, I'm 24 from Israel. 
I'm the manager of one of Israel's biggest musician forums and I hate it when someone enters the forum for the first time and posts a link to something he is trying to sell... so this is not my intention here.

I'll get to the point :

Noam Buchman, a very good friend of mine, has released a CD called "song of the flute". 
Noam is one of Israel's best flute players and in his CD you can hear classic renditions of beloved Israeli songs.

In Israel the CD got pretty good sales and radio air time.

I suggested to try and sell the CD in the US but, I don't know where can I find the right place to let some people know about it. I'm not talking about advertisements, more like a forum where I can post some info and some people might listen and like what they hear.

do you have any Idea what can I do to let more people know about this beautiful piece of music?

you can listen to Noam playing his CD here :






(This was taken during Israel Festival 2007)

I'm really asking, I'm not trying to post this link hear just for the free add...
any big forums or websites will help. 
If this is the wrong place to ask then I'm sorry.

Looking forward to your replay, 
Yuval Kramer.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you've done all you can, interested folks will click on the link, and if they desire to look into the artist further, they have the necessary info.


----------



## Yuval Kramer (Apr 26, 2008)

OK, 
Thanks. 

I hope it will get to the right people!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

They can listen to Mr. Buchman at the Jerusalem Music Centre website, for free. He plays works by Bach, Leef and Sheriff.


----------

